

Such and such site is down. - kwestro

Anyone annoyed about seeing the repetitive posts of the obvious &quot;SuchAndSuchSite.com&quot; is down?  Stuff like that should just be left for Twitter or isitdownrightnow
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6165419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6165419)

------
scottydelta
glad that you dint use "beg HN" :D

